# Taken (In memory of our Tiff)



## Gumby (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## escorial (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## LeeC (Sep 14, 2015)

Very meaningful.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you, all. It was very hard, yet very beautiful to say goodbye in this way. The picture that is the background, was taken right after we spread her ashes in the water. This was where she spent her childhood summers, family vacations, and was the place she chose for her ashes to be spread. She was only 28 and was taken from us far too soon.


----------



## PiP (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## Sonata (Sep 14, 2015)

Far too young but what a beautiful way to say goodbye.


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 14, 2015)

This is beautiful Gumby. My heart feels like it's being squeezed and it goes out to you.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 14, 2015)

A beautiful sendoff. Your tribute would mean so much, I'm sure.

It takes a lot of strength to share such personal mementos. Thank you.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm sorry, Gumby. :salut:


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2017)

so powerful......then and now


----------

